# Head Lamp



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Wondering what brand / type of head lamp you guys like for **** hunting.

Thanks,

LD


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

You're going to hear a different opinion from just about everyone. ha

But, my opinion. Most of the lights are just about the same, some just come with a better warranty and or better customer service.

I use a blazer belt light... light and burns all night. I think you can order them from F&t post now.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i use blazer as well, i actually know shane groves and some of the other guys at blazer if u want a light let me know. u cant beat the way they fit and how light they are, and there warranty is excelent on them.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Blazers are good lights. A couple of other good vendors are Competition Lights in Indiana, and K-Lights in Texas. 

I would have to agree that many of the lights are very similiar in quality and service plays a big part in the more popular lights. Of course if you look in a Bloodlines, Cooner, Full Cry, or Prohound you will see there is no shortage of light brands.

Many of the head lamps are changing to LED bulbs and smaller batteries. I should warn you though for the good quality lights look to pay about $300.00.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a moonshiner 26v belt light. I am happy with it. Its bright and does the job.


----------

